
“A force of nature:” an acoustic analysis of Freddie Mercury’s voice - marinabercea
http://www.alphagalileo.org/ViewItem.aspx?ItemId=163213&CultureCode=en
======
marinabercea
The actual paper is free to read in its entirety. Direct link is at the bottom
of the news release
([http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.3109/14015439.2016.11...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.3109/14015439.2016.1156737))

